# Have:Nids want: $$



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Termigaunt box X2
Hormagaunt box X2
Carnifex X2
Hive Tyrant (Metal/Plastic)
Genestealers box
Nid Battleforce

Some of the boxes have the plastic wrap removed but everything is still in the boxes on the sprues.

The Hive Tyrant is a Metal/Plastic Hybrid from when the latest codex came out. I did start cleaning the metal off and filing him. He is not assembled at all and is infact still in the original box. I have wings that came from the fantasy side of GW that are still in the blister that goes with him.

$418 Retail Value

shoot me an IM if you want to haggle. Only US or Canada.


----------

